# Solved: VGA cables producing blurry image?



## tonypham (Aug 4, 2010)

I like to hook up my laptop to my 24 inch dell monitor via a VGA cable, but unlike my DVI connection with my computer, the laptop's output is fairly blurry. I assume this is because of signal degradation through the VGA cable. Is there any way to minimize this? an alternative besides DVI? my laptop doesn't have a port for it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have the VGA output on the laptop configured to match the native resolution of the monitor?

Does the monitor have any kind of Auto-Adjust on screen menu selection that tweaks the internal timing to match the VGA signals?


----------



## tonypham (Aug 4, 2010)

yea i've tried both but i've had luck with neither


----------



## tonypham (Aug 4, 2010)

oh what? autoadjust just worked.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

tonypham said:


> oh what? autoadjust just worked.


If you are satisfied with the auto adjust results, can you please mark this topic as "Solved" using the button above your first post.


----------

